# Which fish for small fish tank?



## sodsai

Hi there, 

my boyfriend and I decided to get an aquarium for our little flat to brighten it up with life a bit and ended up ordering a 21litre aquarium with a starter kit. 
We both don't know much about fish and are currently trying to read as much as we can to do everything right. 
We initially wanted to get two little goldfish, but as I am browsing through the net I found that our tank is too small for them, so I wanted to ask if someone could advice me on which fish would be suitable for this size aquarium. So far I really liked the Siamese Fighter Fish and Platies. 
Since we are not experienced in fish keeping we would prefer to stick to coldwater fish for now. 

I'd be grateful for any advice, 
thank you!


----------



## Fishyfins

hey there ^^

well done for realising your fish is too small for goldfish. far too many people fall into that trap 

anyway, withr egard to what fish you can keep in there, you have several options.

if you really just want to stick to coldwater fish, then your options are, sadly, limited. the only real choice for your size tank would be either a small shoal of zebra danios, or a small shoal of white cloud mountain minnows. these are both pretty small fish, that are very easy to keep, and can look quite striking (especially the danios) when kept correctly. there are other temperate fish you could put in there, such as american flagfins, or paradise fish, but ideally, these fish will need more space than that tank can provide.

the other option you have, is to add a heater and make it a tropical tank (assuming the tank is made with material that wont melt). dont be discouraged from this option so easily, as there is really no difference in terms of ease of keeping and hardiness of the fish between the two (in general anyway). the only difference is he addition of a heater. once you do add a heater, then a whole world of fish is opened up to you. most of the smaller tetras such as neons would be quite happy in a tank your size, along with smaller livebearers such as guppies. the choice of fish for you would be hugely greater than if you stick to coldwater. also, if you wanted the siamese fighter as you mentioned above, you could do this, but only if you got a heater (despite what you may read, they never do well in unheated tanks).

hope this helps
Fishy


----------



## sodsai

Thanks a lot for your help! 

I talked to my boyfriend and we will get a heater so we can have tropical fish in our aquarium! 
As for the number of fish, do you think it would be possible to add smaller ones to the Siamese, like maybe 5 Neons? I really love the Guppies as well though, so mixing these with the Neons also seems very tempting! 

Thanks again, 
Sodsai


----------



## Fishyfins

siamese are a very tricky fish, especially when trying to mix them with other fish. obviously, as everyone knows, you cannot mix two males together, because of their fighting nature leading to one or the other being killed. unfortuantly, they arnt very bright fish, and any fish with bright, long flowing fins (such as guppies) can be seen as another fighter, so such fish, sad to say, must be avoided, as they too can meet a nasty fate.
on the other side of the coin, the long flowing fins mean that the siamese themselves can be picked on, so fin nippers like small tetras and barbs must be avoided. even if the other fish are as peaceful as they come, the siamese can feel very threatened (they are pretty timid), and usually pine away in the corner, not wanting to come out, and usually starve to death.

the ONLY fish that is reccomended safely to mix with a male figher, is a group of female fighters (you usually want a good 4 or more to every male). everything else will either die, or kill the fighter . plus, im not sure your tank would be big enough for a figher plus others!


----------



## slakey

Hmm tricky, I would suggest guppies for the colours etc as they are generally easy fish to keep and attractive.

Could maybe keep some shrimp with the guppies as well to help clean the tank.

I wouldn't suggest Danios or Neon Tetra's etc as they prefer to be in shoals and need a lot of room to swim in.

Unsure how long, deep, tall your tanks is, but I wouldn't go for those kind of fish.


----------



## sodsai

Ah, thanks a lot for your answers!! 

We set the fish tank up two days ago and now waiting for it to cycle and all and will then head out later next week to go look at the fishes at an aquatics store. It seems to be a rather professional one so we will also seek advice from the shop owner. We are quite excited 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Fishyfins

good to see your on the right track with it 

just a pointer. you mention your gonna see some fish next week? just as long as your only looking and not adding, then its fine. its just a heads up that the cycle will probably take 4-6 weeks before you can get any fish at all. as youve been reading up, you probably know this, but i just like to check XD


----------



## Maiisiku

If your set on a betta, cory's are better. I wouldn't go with platties because they are brighter and also like to be kept in groups of 6+ which your tank isn't really big enough for. I was recomended to go with 1 betta and 3 cory's for my 29ltr but if it goes wrong I have a 168ltr to put the corries in. Btw you only need a 55wat heater for a tank of that size.


----------



## loops25

Please please have a read here before you go and buy fish.

Beginners Resource Center - Tropical Fish Forums

You MUST cycle your tank which takes weeks but is so worth it, you will have such happy and healthy fish, the above link explains how to do it, you will need to go and buy some stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------

